# Buying from Amazon vs. Tivo



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a Tivo HD that hasn't been setup since we moved almost a year ago, and my wife is getting intolerant of not having a DVR. If I'm going through the setup process again with Time Warner, I want to upgrade. The Tivo Summer Sale got me fired up, but then I waited too late and they sold out of the Roamio Pro. I'm thinking I want to get a Roamio Pro and 2 x Tivo Minis.

I've got a couple of questions about buying new from Tivo vs. Amazon. If I buy from Tivo, I get the following pricing:

$599 Roamio Pro
$399 Product Lifetime (multi-device discount)
$39 3 year extended warranty
$149 Mini
$149 Mini
$1339 Total

I can get the equipment from Amazon for the following pricing:

$455 Roamio Pro
$130 Mini
$130 Mini

I would save $182 on the equipment by ordering from Amazon, but my questions:

- Will I still be able to get the service discount of $100 buying Lifetime separate from Tivo.
- Will I still be able to get the extended warranty from Tivo for $39

If those are both yes, help me out with why I would want to order from Tivo and what I might be missing here? Any other value in buying direct from Tivo? I'm guessing I could more easily return the whole lot if I was unable to get it to work correctly but since I've had a Tivo HD with Time Warner for many years, I'm assuming it will all work.

Thanks,


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

convergent said:


> I have a Tivo HD that hasn't been setup since we moved almost a year ago, and my wife is getting intolerant of not having a DVR. If I'm going through the setup process again with Time Warner, I want to upgrade. The Tivo Summer Sale got me fired up, but then I waited too late and they sold out of the Roamio Pro. I'm thinking I want to get a Roamio Pro and 2 x Tivo Minis.
> 
> I've got a couple of questions about buying new from Tivo vs. Amazon. If I buy from Tivo, I get the following pricing:
> 
> ...


Go with the cheapest equipment. Lifetime, warranty is the same cost. Other options: buy used, I did. Buy a Plus and drop a 3tb drive into it and save some bucks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

convergent said:


> ...
> I can get the equipment from Amazon for the following pricing:
> 
> $455 Roamio Pro
> ...


... then you can get the same equipment from Best Buy for those very same prices. See Best Buy's price match policy.

edit: p.s. Just to be clear, if you don't have a Best Buy near you, they offer the price matching for BestBuy.com purchases, as well. You just need to call them to make the match; details in the above link.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

convergent said:


> ... I've got a couple of questions about buying new from Tivo vs. Amazon. If I buy from Tivo, I get the following pricing: ...
> 
> If those are both yes, help me out with *why I would want to order from Tivo and what I might be missing here? Any other value in buying direct from Tivo?*


See this post I made to another poster similarly considering a return to TiVo; I'm not sure he's been back to see the feedback, so hopefully you can find some value.

*Current TiVO gear acquisition comparison*

'gist: with the sell-out of the renewed Plus and Pro "Hot Summer Sale" units, the spherular discount code is your best current option for those models -- unless you've been a TiVo customer for 10 years-ish (see "Loyalty?" below).​
Additional thoughts...

*Loyalty? * How long have you been a TiVo customer/subscriber? I've seen people discussing a "10-year Loyalty Deal" offered by TiVo (only) that is even better than the "spherular"/Friends & Family discount codes.

*Plus vs Pro:* The only difference between the 2 is the size of their hard drive. I recommend going with the Plus if you want more than 3TB of storage, since you can use the savings to subsidize the HDD purchase; otherwise, the Pro w/ stock 3TB is the way to go.

*AV Cables:* See this post re: making sure you'll have all the necessary cables for connecting your shiny new TiVo devices to their respective TVs.

*Networking:* Do you have wired Ethernet connectivity at each of the planned TiVo device locations? TiVo only officially supports wired networking connections between TiVo Minis and their host DVRs, so you'll need either a wired Ethernet or MoCA-enabled coax connection for each device.

If you need or want to go the MoCA route, you may need to pick-up some additional MoCA-related gear to get it running. If you can't do a wired connection, some users have had success using high-speed wireless bridges/adapters to network their TiVo equipment, though not officially supported by TiVo.

If you need more help, ask; see also:

TCF thread on setting up a MoCA network

TiVo's overview on networking your TiVo equipment.

*Amazon: * *IF* you opt to buy from Amazon, rather than TiVo or Best Buy w/ price-matching, you may want to make sure you're buying "from Amazon," and not a 3rd-party seller. Doing so may be OK, but I'm really not sure how warranty, extended warranty, etc may be affected by purchasing through a 3rd party seller.



convergent said:


> - Will I still be able to get the service discount of $100 buying Lifetime separate from Tivo.
> - Will I still be able to get the extended warranty from Tivo for $39


Service discount, yes. Not sure about the extended warranty, though. I've had different TiVo sales reps warn me that the extended warranty may not be available for purchases through Amazon (see 3rd-party comment, above), so I've always gone the Best Buy price match route to avoid any such concern. (I can personally attest that the extended warranty can *definitely* be added to Best Buy-purchased units.)


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on Best Buy. They have the Mini on sale for 109!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

convergent said:


> Thanks for the tips on Best Buy. They have the Mini on sale for 109!


Be careful, there; paraphrasing Obi Wan... "that may not be the Mini you're looking for."

*See this post* describing the difference between the old and new Mini versions.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> ... The spherular discount code is your best current option for those models -- unless you've been a TiVo customer for 10 years-ish (see "Loyalty?" below).


Thanks for all the great info!

I've been a customer since January 2007, so still about 18 months to go before hitting the 10 year mark. So is the spherular code thing safe to use? Does it support the community site here in any way?



> ... Do you have wired Ethernet connectivity at each of the planned TiVo device locations? TiVo only officially supports wired networking connections between TiVo Minis and their host DVRs, so you'll need either a wired Ethernet or MoCA-enabled coax connection for each device.


I am going to need to use Moca. My understanding was that both the Pro and Mini come with Moca built in so that I wouldn't need any adapters. I do already have a couple of Moca adapters on my coax network I use to get to my home office in the bonus room. One of the Minis would be near that. The other two locations there is nothing but coax available. One of those spots is a nook above the fireplace that I don't think can be reached with new wiring without ripping up the walls.



> ... *IF* you opt to buy from Amazon, rather than TiVo or Best Buy w/ price-matching, you may want to make sure you're buying "from Amazon," and not a 3rd-party seller.


I'm definitely with you on the "only from Amazon" thing. I've been a Prime member for a long time so definitely always go with Amazon if there is any thought that I may need to possibly return something.

With all the talk of price matching, I'm wondering why everyone is pushing that over just buying from Amazon. Have folks on here had bad experiences with Amazon, or just trying to get loyalty points at Best Buy. Seems easier to just do Amazon Prime vs. Best Buy.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Be careful, there; paraphrasing Obi Wan... "that may not be the Mini you're looking for."
> 
> *See this post* describing the difference between the old and new Mini versions.


Functionally to 90% of the people out there, they are identical, that can be worth saving a few $$


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Functionally to 90% of the people out there, they are identical, that can be worth saving a few $$


Ok* -- but they would ideally be making that choice w/ full knowledge of the differences.

---
* The 90% mark, in *my* view, is wildly overestimated. If anything, I would think nearly 90% of users would prefer a uniform remote control experience between their TiVo locations and would be willing to pay the $20 premium per Mini to have that. Of course, Premiere 4/XL4 owners may wish to be similarly wary of buying the Mini v2, for the same reason.

Bottom line, since I was just providing a link explaining the differences between the two Minis in my earlier post, inferring from the OP's post that he wasn't aware there were multiple versions, and I wasn't advocating for either, I'm not sure what the point of the reply was, assuming the OP would be capable of making that cost/value determination for himself, properly informed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

convergent said:


> I've been a customer since January 2007, so still about 18 months to go before hitting the 10 year mark.


You might want to check-out the Roamio Deals thread to see if anyone has advice on trying to wriggle the Loyalty discount out of TiVo, even if you're short of the 10-yr mark. Perhaps calling and lamenting having just missed the "Hot Summer Sale" discount would buy you some sympathy.

It can't hurt to probe all discount options. And sometimes it pays to try, try again.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> Functionally to 90% of the people out there, they are identical, that can be worth saving a few $$


I have the original and for some reason the remote acts almost like RF. If I'm in the room, I can point it in any direction and it works. It will even work going around a corner. I guess the signal just bounces off the walls and into the mini. I definitely wouldn't pay more for RF.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> I have the original and for some reason the remote acts almost like RF. If I'm in the room, I can point it in any direction and it works. It will even work going around a corner. I guess the signal just bounces off the walls and into the mini. I definitely wouldn't pay more for RF.


Is your Mini paired with a Roamio or Premiere 4/XL4 DVR?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

convergent said:


> I am going to need to use Moca. My understanding was that both the Pro and Mini come with Moca built in so that I wouldn't need any adapters. I do already have a couple of Moca adapters on my coax network I use to get to my home office in the bonus room. One of the Minis would be near that. The other two locations there is nothing but coax available. One of those spots is a nook above the fireplace that I don't think can be reached with new wiring without ripping up the walls.


Yep, both Pro & Mini can connect using MoCA. If you already have a MoCA network on your coax lines, you should be good-to-go. Excellent.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

convergent said:


> I'm definitely with you on the "only from Amazon" thing. I've been a Prime member for a long time so definitely always go with Amazon if there is any thought that I may need to possibly return something.
> 
> With all the talk of price matching, I'm wondering why everyone is pushing that over just buying from Amazon. Have folks on here had bad experiences with Amazon, or just trying to get loyalty points at Best Buy. Seems easier to just do Amazon Prime vs. Best Buy.


I'm not sure anybody's pushing it, aside from me.  And you have me reconsidering, now that Amazon collects taxes.

I used to prefer Best Buy to support brick-and-mortar stores, and because I could pick-up the product immediately, in-store. However, I really *should* be buying stuff from Amazon, when possible, otherwise I'm foregoing an additional 2% discount (via my Amazon credit card).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Ok* -- but they would ideally be making that choice w/ full knowledge of the differences.
> 
> ---
> * The 90% mark, in *my* view, is wildly overestimated. If anything, I would think nearly 90% of users would prefer a uniform remote control experience between their TiVo locations and would be willing to pay the $20 premium per Mini to have that. Of course, Premiere 4/XL4 owners may wish to be similarly wary of buying the Mini v2, for the same reason.


I was ready to put 95% but then remembered I was on TCF, mere mortals really don't care about the things geeks do, think of all the folks still watching SD channels on their 60" TVs. 

I prefer the older remote style by far over the new one, the old one was better weighted and you could tell you had it gripped right without looking, not so the Roamio remote.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I prefer the older remote style by far over the new one, the old one was better weighted and you could tell you had it gripped right without looking, not so the Roamio remote.


I've only used a Premiere-style remote briefly so can't compare. I do find the symmetry of the Roamio-style remote semi-problematic, but I've learned to feel for the battery door gap, TiVo button, navigation wheel *or* the open area below the Clear/0/Enter buttons to get the orientation right.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Go to http://spherular.com/discountcode and buy the $49.00 coupon (use the 'COMMUNITY' or 'TCF' promo code to get $10 off) for $39.00 then go to tivo.com and purchase the equipment using the coupon code:

$699.99 - TiVo Roamio Pro with Lifetime service
$39.99 - 3 year extended warranty

Go to Amazon.com (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TIBFEIA) and buy (2) TiVo Mini's:

$129.49 - TiVo Mini TCDA93000
$129.49 - TiVo Mini TCDA93000

Total cost: $1038.95 (plus tax and shipping from tivo.com, as appropriate)

I'd suggest 3 of these to go with it (from tivo.com, using the coupon code at the time you buy the other stuff):

$34.99 - TiVo Slide Pro remote

Total cost: $1143.92

If you choose to go with Slide Pro remotes, then you could also just go with the older TiVo Mini for $99.95 each instead, as the main difference is the built-in RF and RF remote, and the Slide Pro can come with the RF dongle at no extra charge and you wouldn't be using the remote that came with it, anyway. That basically gives you the Slide Pro remotes for the Mini's for just $5 each.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Go to http://spherular.com/discountcode and *buy the coupon for $49.00 *


Close. As mentioned above, once you've added the code to your cart, use the 'COMMUNITY' (or 'TCF') promo code to get $10 off -- so $39 total.



dswallow said:


> I'd suggest 3 of these to go with it (from tivo.com, using the coupon code at the time you buy the other stuff):
> 
> $34.99 - TiVo Slide Pro remote
> ...
> ...


Yeah, with the Mini v1 that low in price, going that route w/ the add-on Slide Pro remote isn't a bad play. Only effective difference is you'd have a USB dongle attached to each Mini to enable RF communication, necessary to take advantage of the Slide Pro's keyboard.

Speaking of the RF dongle, if you buy a Slide Pro remote, be sure to select 'TiVo Premiere or TiVo Mini' from the "Select DVR" selection drop-down to ensure you get the RF dongle. The 'TiVo Roamio' version doesn't include the dongle, since the Roamio has built-in RF -- which the Premiere and Mini v1 do not.

edit: p.s. If looking for more info on the Slide Pro remote, here's a good article:
Quick look at the TiVo Slide Pro Remote​


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not sure anybody's pushing it, aside from me.  And you have me reconsidering, now that Amazon collects taxes.
> 
> I used to prefer Best Buy to support brick-and-mortar stores, and because I could pick-up the product immediately, in-store. However, I really *should* be buying stuff from Amazon, when possible, otherwise I'm foregoing an additional 2% discount (via my Amazon credit card).





dianebrat said:


> I was ready to put 95% but then remembered I was on TCF, mere mortals really don't care about the things geeks do, think of all the folks still watching SD channels on their 60" TVs.
> 
> I prefer the older remote style by far over the new one, the old one was better weighted and you could tell you had it gripped right without looking, not so the Roamio remote.


Thanks guys, I was NOT aware that there were two different Minis so this discussion was helpful.

That said, I've got Harmony One remotes in two of the rooms, but love the idea of a slider with keyboard. I also always liked the Tivo remotes. Can the Slide Pro be programmed like a Harmony to control all the devices. My setup would basically be a Tivo Roamio, Yamaha Soundbar, Sony TV, Apple TV, and Samsung BluRay player. With the Harmony, I have 3 options configured... TV, DVD, and Apple TV. It turns on the TV and Soundbar and puts them both into the right modes when I select one of the other 3. I believe though that I can configure the Yamaha to come on when the TV comes on automatically.

If the Slide Pro can't do this kind of thing, I may still want to get it to just use with the Tivo when typing in search arguments and userid/passwords.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The Slide Pro has some (very) limited support to control a few other things. But the keyboard is just invaluable at times, as is the responsiveness of the RF interface over IR.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Be careful, there; paraphrasing Obi Wan... "that may not be the Mini you're looking for."
> 
> *See this post* describing the difference between the old and new Mini versions.


BestBuy store probably will only have the new one. Show them the online price, they won't care and will price match for the new one. At least they did for me.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Is your Mini paired with a Roamio or Premiere 4/XL4 DVR?


Now it is paired to a Roamio, previously to an XL4 and Mini/remote experience was the same. Why do you ask?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> Now it is paired to a Roamio, previously to an XL4 and Mini/remote experience was the same. Why do you ask?


You were commenting on your experience w/ the Mini remote relative to IR vs RF, which is only part of the difference b/w the Mini v1 & v2 remotes. I suspected that you were a Premiere owner, given your comment focused on IR/RF, rather than the button layout.


----------



## brianj20 (Feb 15, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Functionally to 90% of the people out there, they are identical, that can be worth saving a few $$


Old version has an IR remote. 
New version has a RF remote. 
Worlds of difference, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

brianj20 said:


> Old version has an IR remote.
> New version has a RF remote.
> Worlds of difference, in my opinion anyway.


(including add'l very critical diffs, as highlighted in the post to which your reply recipient replied)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

brianj20 said:


> Old version has an IR remote.
> New version has a RF remote.
> Worlds of difference, in my opinion anyway.


and this is why they make chocolate and vanilla  I have no issues with an ir remote with my mini in the bedroom and I prefer the older size remote.

It all depends what's important to the OP.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

convergent said:


> I have a Tivo HD that hasn't been setup since we moved almost a year ago, and my wife is getting intolerant of not having a DVR. If I'm going through the setup process again with Time Warner, I want to upgrade. The Tivo Summer Sale got me fired up, but then I waited too late and they sold out of the Roamio Pro. I'm thinking I want to get a Roamio Pro and 2 x Tivo Minis.
> 
> I've got a couple of questions about buying new from Tivo vs. Amazon. If I buy from Tivo, I get the following pricing:
> 
> ...


So, is your S2 or S3 lifetimed?


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

unitron said:


> So, is your S2 or S3 lifetimed?


Yes, my Tivo HD is lifetimed. It also has an upgraded disk I got from weaknees when my external expansion drive died a while back. And if I still have the Series 2 around here, it was lifetimed too. I hate payments! ;-)


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

one thing is if your looking for an upgraded tivo like going from premiere to roamio if you buy it from anyone, but Tivo I believe you are able to transfer the service to the new tivo limetime excluded from transfering to new hardware unless warranty replacement. While tivos from tivo has to be bought already activated


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I called to see about a loyalty deal and the best they offered me was $874 for Roamio Pro + Lifetime. Leaning towards the spherular option.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ajwees41 said:


> one thing is if your looking for an upgraded tivo like going from premiere to roamio if you buy it from anyone, but Tivo I believe you are able to transfer the service to the new tivo while tivos from tivo has to be bought already activated


no, not true. Except for a few special 'lifetime transfer' offers long in the past now, and the grandfathered option for S1s before mumble mumble 2000, lifetime sticks to the box.. (Except when fixed/replaced by Tivo or replaced under e.g. Best Buy warranty..)


----------



## PaperQueen (Oct 26, 2009)

convergent said:


> Yes, my Tivo HD is lifetimed. It also has an upgraded disk I got from weaknees when my external expansion drive died a while back. And if I still have the Series 2 around here, it was lifetimed too. I hate payments! ;-)


I've also purchased from WeaKnees, twice. Both times, got a lot more for my money than anywhere else:

*TiVo Plus with upgrade to 3TB drive (same as Pro unit)  $ 469.99 (no tax, free shipping)*

Saved $176.65 for the exact same hardware and functionality as the Pro unit would have cost if purchased from TiVo. Sweet.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mattack said:


> no, not true. Except for a few special 'lifetime transfer' offers long in the past now, and the grandfathered option for S1s before mumble mumble 2000, lifetime sticks to the box.. (Except when fixed/replaced by Tivo or replaced under e.g. Best Buy warranty..)


how is that not true I can not find anywhere on the tivo store or the tivo specials that will let you order just the hardware without a service plan.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> how is that not true I can not find anywhere on the tivo store or the tivo specials that will let you order just the hardware without a service plan.


Well based on the post just prior to yours the OP's TiVos have lifetime - which I am guessing is why mattack responded to your post as he did. OP post his TiVos have lifetime, very next post you talk about transferring service if you buy from someplace other than TIVo, then mattack responds you can not do that - not really hard to see why.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ajwees41 said:


> how is that not true I can not find anywhere on the tivo store or the tivo specials that will let you order just the hardware without a service plan.


Because the hardware is USELESS without a service plan..


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

PaperQueen said:


> I've also purchased from WeaKnees, twice. Both times, got a lot more for my money than anywhere else:
> 
> *TiVo Plus with upgrade to 3TB drive (same as Pro unit)  $ 469.99 (no tax, free shipping)*
> 
> Saved $176.65 for the exact same hardware and functionality as the Pro unit would have cost if purchased from TiVo. Sweet.


That's close to the price using the spherular discount, unless getting lifetime... and then spherular is a lot less... I'm still leaning that way.

Now I'm getting cold feed after reading the threads about the imminent death of cable cards. But the reality is that my only alternative is the DVR solutions from TWC, and the payback is about 2.5-3 years. I seriously doubt that cable cards will go the way of the buggy whip that quickly in an industry that hasn't made much of any substantive improvements to their DVRs in years. Think of how difficult it was for them to get people to shift to digital from analog.

I really appreciate all the ideas in this thread... this is one of the best community sites on the net.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I have to be the winner of the procrastination award. First I missed out on the summer sale for Roamio Pro, and now I decided to pull the trigger and the Spherular site is out of discount codes! 

Does this happen regularly with Spherular, and if so, then how long does it take for him to them to get more codes?


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have TiVo's for years. I had to cancel TWC and got net only because they have an issue with the M-cards sync'ing with their backend servers. I proved functionality when we moved from a FIOS service area to a TWC service area. I show the level 3s the frequency variations between their M-cards and their STB for the same channel. Since I had a HD XL and Premiere XL they couldnt blame the TiVO plus it worked perfectly the day before on FIOS. I showed them the hundreds of hours of beautiful pictures. They couldn't deny it was them. I put up with shaky service for yr and a half. Every month around billing time, the billing system does a check of services that screws up the sync with the M-cards so I would call in every month. It was just worthless. So I cut the cord. Retired the Preimere to holding pattern and fired up the HD XL for OTA service. Recently I purchased a Roamio w/lifetime for $200 bucks was way cheaper then the Roamio OTA I was gonna buy.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, after missing out on the Summer Sale and the Sperular discount, I went back to Amazon and pulled the trigger. I ordered a Roamio Plus, 3TB WD Drive, 2 x Minis (current), and a Slide Pro. In the process I signed up for 2 Amazon credit cards and got $110 in credits toward the order. (I never do these credit cards, but wanted to get a deal on this!) 

$329 Tivo Roamio Plus
$110 WD 3TB EURX Drive
$129 Tivo Mini
$129 Tivo Mini
$399 (expected Tivo multi-device Lifetime)
-$110 Amazon discount
$838 Total (without the remote)

So I feel pretty good about this deal and looking forward to trying to get this setup this weekend. And I should be able to get a few bucks for my Tivo HD with upgraded drive and lifetime. 

Does TWC still need to roll a truck for a Tivo, or can I just go by their office and pick up an M Card / TA and do it myself over the phone?


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Just coming back to followup on this thread and answer a few of the questions I asked initially.

I was able to activate the Roamio and Minis with Tivo online so didn't need to talk to a human. I was also able to get the Tivo extended warranty on the Roamio (even though I bought it from Amazon), and the multi-service discount I expected... it was very easy and took only about 5 minutes for each device. It continued to tell me it wasn't activated for 24 hours online, but I just did a "reconnect" from Settings on the Tivo and it immediately allowed me to proceed with setup.

I have the Roamio and one Mini connected by ethernet (through a switch to existing MoCA adapters) and the other Mini just connected by coax, and it all "just worked". So mix and match and integration with existing MoCA network was no problem.

So far loving the new functionality vs. the old Series 3 Tivo HD, and finally have multi-room viewing. I'm very impressed with the performance of the Minis... About the only thing that is a little disappointing is how disjointed the experience on Netflix and Amazon is from the rest of the Tivo experience. Its great that its all on one device, but some consistency in things like going into and out of the applications, and menus/buttons would have been nice. But having it all on one device is really nice. We'll be accessing a lot of stuff through OnePass now from Tivo, because its easier than switching inputs on the TV and going to AppleTV.


----------

